# Tiny white floating worms in planted tank - who'll eat them?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, I have a planted nano (9.6gal) that's been setup for 3 months or so. It's got 6 horned nerites, 4 Amanos, and 8 CRS. 

a few weeks ago, I started noticing these itty bitty swimming white worms floating in the water column. I thought it was strange, because I rarely feed the inhabitants if ever. 

Then they started to increase, and I wanted to get rid of them and thought micro fish like celestial pearl danios would eat them up. So i picked up 6 CPD. It's been 2 weeks and they've done nothing. In fact the worms have increased. 

Are there any fish that'll eat these critters?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Got any pics of the worms ? Might not BE actual worms. They might be something else. First time I saw a hydra, I thought it was a worm.. hydras look a lot like worms when moving, and almost nothing will eat them. Aspixi snails are supposed to eat them, if that's what they are. Might also be some other micro sized critter, and while CPDs are supposed to like micro worms, if what you have are not worms, they may not be interested in them. If you can get a good digital pic at high resolution, it may magnify the critter and make it easier to ID. I know my 16 MP Canon, which is not a DSLR, just a little one, does a great job with this.. that is, in fact, how I learned my 'worm' was really a Hydra instead.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Hhmmm it it looks like a little thin line that wiggles than it could have been something I had as well. My Harlequin Rasbora ate them it seems, I just happened to turn on the lights just a few hours after lights out to check something. I saw this thing swimming around and thought crap what is that and a young harlequin snatched it right up.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, it's not hydra, cause I had those too in another tank. I actually think they are cool; look like sea anemones. But they're bad for shrimplets. 

No, it is the thin white line wriggley little critters who swim about with surprising speed and control. I sat and watched my CPD for an hour today, and ONE of my six snapped at one of these guys, though it seemed reactionary rather than out of hunger. But they better start eating em, cause no food is going in this tank till these worms are gone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

planaria...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

They're harmless nematodes

Don't over feed and do some water changes


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Jsu said:


> planaria...


i dont think planaria floats...


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> i dont think planaria floats...


Well it sure don't sink, I always see them floating around with what ever the current it, I think its planeria for sure should try the dewormer would get rid of it no matter what it is!


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna wait and see what the CPD's can do... If they look healthy after 2 weeks or so without my feeding them, than it must be they're eating the worms. In which case I will go and pick up 4 or 5 more ..

I don't wanna try the deworming meds cause of my snails...

I just don't get where these things came from. My plants came from that farm in BC where the plants supposedly grow in a sterile environment and they guarantee everything to be free from snails, pests, and harmful/invasive critters...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Planaria don't swim or catch the current. They glide across surfaces.

The planaria we encounter here in Ontario in our fresh water tanks are harmless.

The shrimp people see videos and read story's from other parts of the world and think they will encounter the same planaria. 
The name/word planaria is just a common name for the countless little flat worms out there.

What you see are nematodes. They're harmless.

Here's a simple but informative read
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/invertebrates-nematodes


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Update:

Well, I did it... I managed to train my CPD's to eat my "thread worm" problems down to a smaller population. How did I do that?.... Trade secret (starve them).. Now, their bellies are quite full, so it looks like my tank's bio waste is enough to sustain a steady flow of food for them. Of course, I'll keep an eye on them and "top up" their food supply if need be later on... 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Would it be suggested to get CPDs to eat the planaria for a 29 gal with a BN pleco and 10 painted red shrimps? Or should I just scoop it out?


----------

